# loading .jar files on SPH-a920?



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

hey ppl. i just got my new samsung SPH-a920 cell phone. it never came with any games so i thought of putting some .jar games in the phone. so i put some in the mini sd card it came with but when i try to open the games on the phone it only opens the folder and i see nothing inside. its like the folder is empty. my guess is that its unable to read them. any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

i also wanted to mention that it is able to detect songs when i put them on the card. but not anything else.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Not to familiar with this phone but usually the game comes in 2 parts....the .Jar and a .Jad, you have probably got the games from a web site, yes........you may need a .jad creator (google Jad wizard by AMO) Put both the files onto your mem card then open the .Jad file, it should then load.....however the game must be compatible with your phone, not all will be.
Good luck. :up:


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

ok so. i can get both .jar and .jad files. which one do i use for my phone? and once i have the files how do i do the converting? what do i use? and another problem is where do i go in the phone to open the file?


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

ok i have tried the software u posted and i tried both the .jar and .jad files. but i still don't see them in the cell. they are on the memory card and the songs i put on it are there but the games are not on it. how come?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

How are you loading the files to your phone? you need to open the .jad file but the .jar has to be there also.........


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

yes i have tried that as well. i do not see anything in the phone?


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

hey man also tell me where do i go in the phone to actually open the files. i don't even know that much. currently i am just going in the media player and downloads to try to open the files.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Check your PM's.


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

wats PM's?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

I sent you a private message.


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

ok??? i don't have any messages on my phone and how are u suppose to send me a message if u don't even know my number?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

bonzobob999 said:


> I sent you a private message.





sajjadbaqir said:


> ok??? i don't have any messages on my phone and how are u suppose to send me a message if u don't even know my number?


LOL     
I sent you a message via this forum with a link to a site that might help you.................given the circumstances, if I was you...................I would give up.  I'm off for a beer...good luck. :up:


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

haha alright now i know wat is meant when someone says PM on this site. ok now wat exactly do i do on the site. it seems i am suppose to upload my .jar files on it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, I'm a newby and own a Samsung E900. Will you be able to email me the JAD creator cause I can't download it from the web (blocked here at work).


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

hey i didn't get a .Jar creator my self. i just forgot about it, its too much work for something little. anyways i wish i could help but i can't. take care


----------

